# First Home Theater System



## Delirious (Jul 30, 2013)

So I am currently looking into buying a home theater system for the first time and am a little overwhelmed by all the products and some times conflicting opinions about brands. So this is what I have so far...about a dozen receivers and a set of speakers, but I have really just concentrated on learning about the receivers and have not really touched speakers except to get a general idea of what in my mind a decent system will cost. My goal budget is around $1000. I am looking at features and reliability with decent sound. Anything is going to sound amazing to us compared to tv speakers. I want 7 channel/dual zones and am looking to keep the receiver for as long as possible. I don't mind upgrading speakers years later on down the road. I can always find a use for speakers.

Here are the receivers I am looking at: (if '/' then roughly same I think just newer model)
Denon E400, X2000/2113Cl
Onkyo RC460, RC560, NR626/NR616
Pioneer VSX-70, VSX-1123K
Yamaha V675/V673, A730
I think my pick is Denon X2000/2113Cl or a Pioneer or a Yamaha. Onkyo and the E400 are low on the list.
Are there 1-3 that stand out as the best from the group? Maybe someone could give a top 3? Any others I should consider?

For speakers I am currently looking at Polk Audio TL250 with like a Polk Audio PSW10. A 5.1 setup that I can add to later is my plan. Any suggestions to also consider (small speakers, sorry no floor speakers)? Maybe like a couple of sets that are solid decent speakers? Energy Take Classics? MLK 2s or something?

The plan is to also to wait over the next month or so and find good deals on the parts. So if you can help me limit it down to a couple of receivers and a couple of speakers, and subs if needed, that would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks for all the help!


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Are you looking to spend $1000 total on a receiver,speakers and sub?... Btw welcome to the Shack!

For a receiver I would check out www.accessories4less.com great site with a lot of refurb receivers


----------



## Delirious (Jul 30, 2013)

I am wishing to not spend over $1000 for everything, which for right now is a receiver, 5 speakers, and a sub. I could go 1100-1200 but no more really. I have roughly $700 in amazon gift cards I plan to put towards this. Originally, I was thinking I could do this under $800, but after more research and figuring out more of what I want I have expanded my budget a little.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

When it comes to brand of receivers everybody is going to have there own opinion I'm an Onkyo fan I have a tx-sr805 they have a new 809 on amazon for 675 and a used one from amazon for 411 if your interested in used very good price


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

You omitted a critical piece of information; namely, your room size. Without that it's not really possible for anyone to provide much assistance with your speaker and subwoofer choices, because that's vital when determining what might work in your particular situation. If you can provide the dimensions (HWD) we'll be able to make better recommendations.


----------



## Delirious (Jul 30, 2013)

Well yes I did that because that is a little tricky. We just moved to a new city and into a rental house which has a long room not divided for the kitchen, dining room, and living room, roughly 10x46x18 (HxWxD). Currently this will be for the living room portion, probably lets say 10x18x18. I am currently not there to measure it, but I will be there tomorrow, when I can get more accurate dimensions (I have been there like twice). Anyways the real goal is to buy a house in a year or two and to get it out of the living room into a media/game room, which who knows how big, 10x14x14?. What all will this change? I have seen a lot of people mentioning room size in my research but have never really figured out what that changes besides power/watts needed.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Well, you certainly picked the right screen name... 

10x46x18 is roughly 8300 ft^3, which is nothing short of cavernous! I'm afraid none of the speakers and subwoofers you're considering will be able to even make a dent in that much space. You really need large tower speakers - not bookshelf's - and at least a pair of very powerful subwoofers to overcome an area that large.


----------



## oddcabbage (Jul 31, 2013)

Would you say a 2.1 system is better than a soundbar ?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

oddcabbage said:


> Would you say a 2.1 system is better than a soundbar ?


That depends upon what you're looking to achieve. For HT, a 2.1 system will merely amplify the same sound you hear from the TV speakers. It's better than nothing, but won't give you a true understanding of what's really encoded in the soundtrack. A soundbar (and subwoofer of course) would be better in my opinion, because it will enable you to get at least a true 3.1 system. That way most of the audio effects will be more representative of what was originally intended.


----------



## Delirious (Jul 30, 2013)

Ok so I have correct room dimensions now, but sadly I was not too far off except on one length. The room is 9x44x14 (HxWxD) a total of 5544 ft^3, but the part I am only concerned with is 9x16x14, and I would say that this will be about the size of the rooms in the future. So I guess we are really looking at 2016 ft^3. I hope this is more manageable especially for my budget. What do you think now? A couple of those receivers look like possible winner now? Would bookshelf speakers work now?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

That might be all you're concerned with, but unfortunately your HT isn't going to feel the same way (especially your subwoofer).

You can often get away with having speakers that are a bit undersized, if you aim them directly at the listeners, but with a subwoofer you really can't. A sub only acknowledges physical boundaries, not virtual ones, so it's going to try and fill the entire volume of space. Get something too small and it will be rendered mute essentially, or you'll be forced to over-drive it so much that it won't last very long. Big rooms require big speakers and subwoofer(s).


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm curious why you wouldnt want to start by purchasing two decent front towers and a center and sub.
They would be a great upgrade to your current TV sound. Then when you move into your own home you just purchase sides and rears of the same brand and quality. 

Why spend money now to just get buy and then start over later.

Then again when you talk speaker quality it depends who your talking too... some think a $1000 speaker is quality and some of us think that a $500 dollar speaker is quality.

It all really depends on what approach you want to take on this speaker setup. Buy something to build on or just buy a less expensive full setup that you wont use in a dedicated room later.

As for room size the area viewing in is most important for sound. In other words if your placing speakers in a 10x10 area thats were the sound will be centered. Dont worry about the space around it being so much larger. Not for what your looking to do right now. 
In my opinion anyway.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Check out this link for a great deal on the Denon x2000
Very reputable company. Lots of us on here buy our AVR's from them. Just ask around. 


http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/DENAVRX2000/DENON-AVR-X2000-7.1-Ch-4K-Ultra-HD-Networking-Receiver-w/AirPlay/1.html


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: FirstProduct Image Polk Audio TSi400 Floorstanding Speaker Home Theater System*

So the AVR for the price above $450 
Plus these speakers linked below $733 on amazon from POLK
Would bring you to about $1190
And this would be a good quality starter 5 piece setup. As for the sub I would look at a non box brand.


Polk Audio TSi400 Floorstanding Speaker x2 
http://www.amazon.com/Polk-Audio-TSi400-Floorstanding-Speaker/dp/B0018QROHC/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=39HBNW6UU68WO&coliid=I36O1HS9EYM2ZM

Polk Audio CS10 Center Channel Speaker
http://www.amazon.com/Polk-Audio-Center-Channel-Speaker/dp/B0018QROM2/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=39HBNW6UU68WO&coliid=I1EZN5798Q6SPE

Polk Audio TSi100 Bookshelf Speakers (Pair)
http://www.amazon.com/Polk-Audio-TSi100-Bookshelf-Speakers/dp/B00192KF12/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=39HBNW6UU68WO&coliid=I2ADAXVLU7I8N7


----------



## Delirious (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for the advice and recommendations. I will revisit the idea of tower/floor speakers, but that was one request from the wife, no big crazy speakers (talking specifically about floor/tower speakers). But I do like those speakers, I have always been impressed with the sound from polk audio speakers.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Delirious said:


> Thanks for the advice and recommendations. I will revisit the idea of tower/floor speakers, but that was one request from the wife, no big crazy speakers (talking specifically about floor/tower speakers). But I do like those speakers, I have always been impressed with the sound from polk audio speakers.


A happy wife is a happy life.. But in the beginning my wife was the same way now she can't stand it not being on ..


----------

